# Lime kiln..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Feb 15, 2016)

I have drove past this many times and never ever stopped so at the weekend I was passing and had plenty of time so decided to give it a look I am glad I did now as I really liked this and never seen one before.Norfolk is known for its lime and chalk.several chalk mines are dotted around the city of Norwich.this old lime kiln lays in a small village.built in the early 1800's it is sat next to the lime pit.the entrance is actually quite large,built of brick and flint.inside is a circular walkway that goes around a funnel shaped pot.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 15, 2016)

These are truly wonderful shots - nice one buddy! There is a Lime Kiln near me that is on my list and looking at these photos it has pushed it to the top!!! Really loved these


----------



## HughieD (Feb 15, 2016)

Very different and very nice that Mikey....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> These are truly wonderful shots - nice one buddy! There is a Lime Kiln near me that is on my list and looking at these photos it has pushed it to the top!!! Really loved these


Thank you rod..you should really go see it if it is near you.very interesting places


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 16, 2016)

Brilliant, the hard work and design that went in to building things like this is just fascinating. loving the pics thanks for the share


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2016)

Amazing condition for it's age! Belting images Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely mix of light and shadow Mikey, it looks a good place to spend a few hours, Thanks


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 16, 2016)

great shots as usual mikey, norfolk really is a treasure trove for places like this


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautifully photographed once again mr mutt !!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 16, 2016)

Excellent work, never seen a lime kiln like that before


----------



## tazong (Feb 16, 2016)

Remember watching a programme about how they did this - have to say pictures are fab but number 5 is a belter.
good work


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2016)

Love it! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Toadious (Feb 17, 2016)

great pictures. The lighting really gives it atmosphere. what sort of size is that? Quite suprised it's not been converted into a holiday let or something. Actually. with work it could make a nice little peace of accommodation.... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful images and a marvellous find. Glad you stopped for a look.


----------



## pepperminty (Mar 15, 2016)

The interior looks like something I'd find in a fantasy novel or a D&D handbook, it's crazy how going in places less travelled can make you feel like you've left the modern day/world!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2016)

Toadious said:


> Quite suprised it's not been converted into a holiday let or something. Actually. with work it could make a nice little peace of accommodation./QUOTE]
> 
> Where this has been tried before, the instigators have usually been left with a rather expensive pile of brick rubble. Normally built from ordinary bricks produced on site or close by - rather than the hard fired engineering variety, the chemistry and heat from the process always damages the internal brickwork and any ironwork that goes into the kiln construction. This means the bricks are very friable and almost impossible to work on.


----------



## Toadious (Mar 16, 2016)

Never knew that. I can imagine it got pretty toasty when running. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Well that's certainly different, exquisite photos! (I'm running out of adjectives to describe your photos )


----------

